# 'New' owner saying hello.



## Jimmy Dell (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi, everyone.

Well overdue for checking in as I registered in September last year when I bought the car!

Lucky to be able to tootle around in a MK2 3.2 Roadster. First experience of a V6 engined vehicle following a couple of straight sixes and a flat four in years gone by. It's a very pleasant sound indeed especially with the roof down and allied to some enthusiastically legal driving.

Less impressed when I had to change the battery recently only to discover that my manual release cable doesn't work (or The Rock had hold of the other end!) but at least I know how to do that now and I gained some muscles swapping them around!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Matthew Welcome to the TTF.
Thanks for your contribution, you have full access & stickers will be in post asap.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jimmy Dell (Sep 18, 2019)

Thank you very much, Hoggy. No rush with stickers at all if it helps to make a bulk run to the Post Office.

And for the wealth of knowledge and experience on here £5 is pretty darned reasonable to help support the forum.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

